# GenieGo Error AR/3004 - Accound validation



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

I got this message on my GenieGo device (iPad). I haven't called DirecTV yet. Any ideas?

yes I'm at home,
yes I'm connected to the internet.

yes other device works. ( iphone)


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'd un-install and re-install using the same device name. Wave the voo-doo stick and have a chicken handy. . .


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

and the old remove and reinstall works!!

i wonder why I didn't think of that.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Have you changed your password at DirecTV.com since you installed the app?


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Nope. Not sure what it was. iPhone worked fine iPad had issues. Reinstall fixed it. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

woj027 said:


> Nope. Not sure what it was. iPhone worked fine iPad had issues. Reinstall fixed it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


was the app updated?


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

peds48 said:


> was the app updated?


I don't know. I update my iPad apps regularly and there was no indication that it needed to be updated. All I did is remove the app from the iPad then searched for and installed the app. logged in and back in business.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The reason I ask is because most of the time DirecTV updates their apps, they tend to "break" once we update them on our devices. The best method to install an update once an update is available is to delete and reinstall the app


----------

